# Just finished up a really nice buff



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

She was taken in the summer and I was able to pull some nice detail on her. Yes, she did have a broken horn on this side.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks damn good. Has a Mr T mohawk ha


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Great looking buff! congrats on that


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

Great detail. You are a fine artist.


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

shes gorgeous!!!! excellent work, be proud.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very nice work


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount .You did an amazing job on it .


----------



## venisonjunky (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job as always Matt your eye detail is spot on. I did one of these brutes years ago and I didn't take any pics wish I had they are cool animals


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Outstanding


----------

